# RIP Sir Ian Holm (Bilbo Baggins)



## zadiac (20/6/20)

Sir Ian Holm who played the original Bilbo Baggins from Lord of the Rings, has passed away on 19 June. RIP Bilbo.

https://www.theguardian.com/film/2020/jun/19/ian-holm-dies-alien-chariots-of-fire-bilbo-baggins

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (21/6/20)

Rip Holm's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/6/20)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (22/6/20)

RIP Ian Holm. 

Most people know him as Bilbo but to me he will always be Ash from Alien and the Priest in The Fifth Element.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

